# calcium for turtle



## benito22 (Jan 11, 2009)

how else can i get some calcium to my turtle i use wombarooo awhat else can i use her shes ill starting to hget shell rot i just upgraded her living condidtions and stuff but shes still fetting it how can i get some calcium or what else can i do
in the lateste batch of food i made for her i put some crushed up egg shells in ther so yeh 
the batch of food i put some freshwater fish a egg and some wombaroo stuff and i feed her mainlly that and some crickets any advice?


----------



## benito22 (Jan 11, 2009)

agh cuttle fish lol should have searched lol am i doing everything else right


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jan 11, 2009)

My advice is simple: Go to this site for the answers you are looking for - www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## benito22 (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## Ristof (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you put calcium blocks in the water
There are two types that I have found - One is a medication conditioner block and the other is just a calcium block
You put this straight in the tank and it desolves into the water - depending on tank size depends on how many you will need. They tank a couple of weeks to fully desolve.


----------



## benito22 (Jan 13, 2009)

i currently dont put calcium in the water


----------



## Ristof (Jan 14, 2009)

I would start as this will put the calcium straight into the shell


----------



## benito22 (Jan 14, 2009)

should i use cuttle fish or buy the blocks?


----------



## Kirby (Jan 14, 2009)

eastern snake neck said:


> my advice is simple: Go to this site for the answers you are looking for - www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au
> 
> regards,
> michael.



dito


----------



## Ristof (Jan 15, 2009)

I would buy the block - the cuttlefish will not put as much calcium in the water

You can also put cuttle fish in there, the turtle may chew on it or depending on the size of cuttlefish and turt - hope on it like mine did when they were little


----------



## benito22 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok thanx ill keep on with the treatment im doing and ill get some cuttle fish and blocks thanx people


----------



## Troyster (Jan 17, 2009)

i also feed my turtle fish which i get from the bait and tackle shop,its called white bait(baby pilchards)they come frozen and bagged.easy as once a week or so instead of his regular food he gets a couple of fish works wonders


----------



## -Peter (Jan 17, 2009)

Adding calcium does sweet FA unless the calcium is being metabolised by the turtle so you can roll it in powdered calcuium, fill the tank with cuttlefish; which it wont eat; or calcium blocks and it wont help one iota. You need to give a correct diet and exposure to UV.


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2009)

As my turtles are still quite young,I keep them in a tank inside during the week with correct lighting. Every weekend, I put them outside in a big plastic clam shell. The ones that kids have as a little splash pool or sand pit. I don't fill it completely because I want their shells to dry a little. I feed them turtle pellets, small fish, blood worms and a mixture I make with blended woodies, vegetables, egg and egg shell, reptile mulivitamins and calcium. Once this is blended fully in a food processor, I stir it through mince meat. It gets stored in snap lock bags, about 2 tablespoons per bag, squash it down flat and then into the freezer. It is then easy to defrost as it is thin. Cut into squares and feed. Just remember that sunlight and being outside are factors that just cannot be reproduced no matter how great lighting is these days.


----------



## domdom22 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah does it have proper uv lighting?
take him outside in the sun 4 abit 
the calcium blocks are rlly good i used them 4 my turlte once..or u can put turtle water conditioner stuff in the tank that has calcium...


----------



## kakariki (Jan 20, 2009)

myglamorph said:


> As my turtles are still quite young,I keep them in a tank inside during the week with correct lighting. Every weekend, I put them outside in a big plastic clam shell. The ones that kids have as a little splash pool or sand pit. I don't fill it completely because I want their shells to dry a little. I feed them turtle pellets, small fish, blood worms and a mixture I make with blended woodies, vegetables, egg and egg shell, reptile mulivitamins and calcium. Once this is blended fully in a food processor, I stir it through mince meat. It gets stored in snap lock bags, about 2 tablespoons per bag, squash it down flat and then into the freezer. It is then easy to defrost as it is thin. Cut into squares and feed. Just remember that sunlight and being outside are factors that just cannot be reproduced no matter how great lighting is these days.



Quick note... do not feed red meat to turtles. Or salt water fish. Red meat causes renal failure in turtles ( yeah yeah.." Ive fed my turts red meat, no probs" and then it dies aged 5 years, for no reason ) It may take a few years but it will eventually! The site Eastern Snake Neck recommended is a must, imo.


----------

